# Picked up this guitar



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

picked up a Yamaki 6 string guitar. Seems like it has been played a bit. Anyone know anything on these? Martin copy?


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Good find. I love "finds" like these! 

See link below;

Yamaki Acoustic Guitars

Here's another link from our site here, on the same guitar maker;

Yamaki acoustic guitar

Here's another, from The Acoustic Guitar Forum.

Yamaki Deluxe anyone? - The Acoustic Guitar Forum

How's the action? 

Here's a video that gives you an idea of what it may be worth, restored, though "value" is always "what the market says".






Here's an old advert;

https://usercontent1.hubstatic.com/7034378_f520.jpg

Enjoy the Yamaki.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

cool find- just add strings and play !!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Or,... just do an acoustic Seasick Steve 3 stringed trans-wonder...


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Or,... just do an acoustic Seasick Steve 3 stringed trans-wonder...


I've never heard of Seasick Steve, but I'll tell you this--I just spent the last 20-minutes here at work watching his videos on YouTube. I'm not quite sure how to feel. Haha.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Or,... just do an acoustic Seasick Steve 3 stringed trans-wonder...


Thanks!!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

a lot of the Yamakis had a solid cedar top


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

JethroTech said:


> I've never heard of Seasick Steve, but I'll tell you this--I just spent the last 20-minutes here at work watching his videos on YouTube. I'm not quite sure how to feel. Haha.


The duet with Tom Jones is awesome.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, I haven't seen a Yamaki in years...
String it up & enjoy!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My buddy saved his from his house fire in the spring .... managed to grab on the way out the door


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry I ever sold mine, played and sounded great (solid top). Bought it in 1972 on Craig Street in Montreal. Paid about $55.00 if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

I dont know Yamaki guitars, but They seem interesting


----------

